# Bellowing Cow



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Good Morning All,

At about 4AM our cow started bellowing. 

I checked the pasture and all was well - 3 month old calf was near by, she was grazing on fresh green pasture they moved onto the evening before and no sign of predators.

She kept right on going. 

A little after five I started tossing a flake of orchard grass into the pasture and she would stop long enough to eat that, then start right back up again.

We seem to be getting a little respite here at 9AM, but she doesn't stop for long. 

Last night was cooler than the past few, so I don't think it was heat. Flies have been fairly moderate, but not active at 4AM, although at 4:15AM she was scratching her back under some low hanging oak branches. I have not seen her do this sense.

The only things I can think of are: The 3 month old calf is not nursing enough - would he be weening himself already? Could she be cycling and we need to AI today? What other possibilities could there be for her discomfort or concern?

Any and all thoughts here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

If there is plenty of food and water, and the calf is nearby, then she is probably coming into heat. Make sure that the calf IS nursing, because if the calf is "off" and not wanting to nurse, that will cause the cow to bawl as she knows something is wrong. Unlikely a three month old would be weaning itself - is her udder fuller than usual? If coming into heat, her inside of vulva will be pinker rather than a pale salmon color, she will have some clear slime, and (if no other cows are available) she might start 'chinning' or attempting to ride the calf. She will also be more restless, pacing, looking for a bull.ck


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

DenMacII said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> At about 4AM our cow started bellowing.
> 
> ...


I would guess this is the problem. Are they alone? Were any other cattle nearby where they were before? Probably jus the change in pasture, she may be feeling lost. Possibly going into heat tho.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We have three total head - the cow, her calf, and a 16 month old steer. They are moved together and have been in this pasture several times - about every 6 weeks.

I was thinking she might be coming into heat, but the steer has not become frisky with her.

Her udder might be a little more full than normal - but nowhere near FULL. I've watched the calf nurse a few times this morning and it seems like he is coming off quicker than usual. I assumed that this was more due to her fussiness, than him not wanting to nurse. He is more content to graze than put the work in trying to nurse with his mother

She has made more efforts to scratch her back under the low hanging oak branches. I've put some spray on her to keep the flies down, but I don't think they are the issue.

I need to get her calm by tonight, or my neighbors won't be talking to us for a while. 

Please keep the insight coming!!! Thanks, Dennis


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I too would say she is coming into heat - the noise can be a bit disconcerting if you haven't come across it before, and not all cows make a performance out of it. The fact that your steer isn't taking much notice of her doesn't mean much either - some do and some don't.

I'm afraid that if she is coming into heat, you and your neighbours could have to put up with her for anything up to three days. The joys of farming

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

She's in heat. Cows don't bellow for too many reasons. If their calf is right where they can get to it, and the rest of the herd hasn't gotten out and left them inside the fence by accident ("Hey! Where did everyone go? How did you guys get out? I want to come, too!", that pretty much leaves she's in heat. 

Jennifer


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

My vote is she's in heat. Start keeping track of them so you'll know when she's coming in again. It'll be helpful when it comes time to breed her.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the insight. 

My AI guy came out late Sunday to check on her. He noticed right away she wasn't in heat, but thinks we probably just missed it. So I've marked the calendar, will be counting days and watching her more closely. Hopefully we will catch her next time.

Thanks again!


----------

